# How Long Does A WWE Live Event Last?



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

It's been a few years for me, but I remember a start time around 7:30 for Raw. They did a couple dark matches. Then after Raw, there was either an extended segment, or a match which probably went till around 11:20.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

From preshow to dark match. 

From 7:30 to about 11:30. So give or take, 4 hours.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Depends what kind of show you go to. If it's a house show you should be in and out in about 3 hours. Smackdown will be a little longer than that and Raw will be longer than that.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Well shit, he would push his intestine back in??? That's how he dealt with his hernia for all these years??? :lmao


----------



## Japanese Puroresu (Jan 12, 2013)

SweetChinMusic99 said:


> It's been a few years for me, but I remember a start time around 7:30 for Raw. They did a couple dark matches. Then after Raw, there was either an extended segment, or a match which probably went till around 11:20.


This is what I remember too, I haven't been to show in forever. I remember 2 darkmatches, RAW, and then another match after the main event.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

House show is around 2.5-3 hours. Raw is well over 3 hours, which is insane.


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

About 3 hours


----------

